# HR10-250 showing "tivo plus", "Yahoo Pictures" and other non-DirecTV/HR10-250 feature



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

I have an HR10-250 that was originall zippered (3.xxx), then upgraded to 6.3 with the slicer, then A, then B. 

Due to reboot problems, I recently uinstalled the tweaks.sh to see of if that was the problem. The periodic reboots continued. Tonight I noticed a note about "Tivo Plus Feature (trial ends today)" in DirecTV Central and a few other wierd things. 

In phone settings, rather than just having "Make Call", "test phone settings", etc., I now have "Use Network Instead", "Change Phone or Network Settings" and have the IP and MAC ID listed on the top of the Phone Connections screen.

I also have an item called "Music, Photos & More" in DirecTV Central that brings up options like Yahoo! Photos, Yahoo! Weather, "Enable Home Network Applications", etc. None of these work, since when you go into them they say "An error occurred while running the application. Could not open URL.

At this point, it almost seems like my Tivo is half DIrecTivo and half stand alone Tivo. 

Any idea what is going on, and how I can revert back to just a stock DirecTivo, while still keeping my recorded shows?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

The tivoapp patches for hmo/hme caused the symptoms you are seeing. They are perfectly normal. If you really wanted to revert back to "stock", then replace your current tivoapp with a virgin backup (provided you have a backup). That's the only way you'll remove these things and still keep your recordings.


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

Da Goon said:


> The tivoapp patches for hmo/hme caused the symptoms you are seeing. They are perfectly normal. If you really wanted to revert back to "stock", then replace your current tivoapp with a virgin backup (provided you have a backup). That's the only way you'll remove these things and still keep your recordings.


The reason for reverting isn't so much those features as the fact I am getting multiple reboots a week. Reading through posts, I cannot decide if that is a 6.3 problem or caused by one of the hacks/cron jobs/etc.

As to the Yahoo! stuff. Do any of those actually work on a hacked DirecTV unit, or do they just show up, but are not functional?


----------



## tnedator (Dec 4, 2003)

Da Goon said:


> The tivoapp patches for hmo/hme caused the symptoms you are seeing. They are perfectly normal. If you really wanted to revert back to "stock", then replace your current tivoapp with a virgin backup (provided you have a backup). That's the only way you'll remove these things and still keep your recordings.


As to virgin TivoApps and backups. I have the original 250gb drives, but both of those would have 3.xxx (can't remember the exact version, whatever the one before 6.3 was). I assume these 3.xxxx TivoApps couldn't be copied onto a currently 6.3b Tivo and still have the recordings and everything else work ok?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

You definitely don't want to take a 3.1x tivoapp and stick it in a 6.3x tivo. Check in /tvbin on the problem tivo and see if you have another copy of tivoapp there. If so, then replace your current tivoapp with it, and reboot. That will remove the hacks the patches provided, but I don't know if it would affect mulitple rebooting issues.


----------



## gregoryb (Jun 18, 2002)

Yes I noticed yesterday these same symptoms. Something changed a couple days ago. I have had this 250 zippered and sliced for about a month. I got the reboot problem gixed (log file filling) a few weeks ago but I don't understand why the "trial ends today" and network settings screen would just now show up.


----------

